# [Rumor] Next Xbox requires always online internet connection, no used games, uses 50GB Blurays



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

While most of these rumors are quite frivolous, this report is from Edge, not your typical "random guy on NeoGAF", plus it echoes some older rumors. Also I felt it was worth posting to see the massive buttflustering. Anyway, the news...

So, rumor has it that the next Xbox will be doing a lot of surprising things. The biggest thing is that it'll (supposedly) require an *always online internet connection to function*. This apparently would also prevent used games sales. Hell, even Gamestop's shares dropped to this news.

The next console will also be adopting the Bluray format, much like Sony's Playstation 3. To jog your memory, Microsoft competed directly with Sony with their own format, the HD-DVD. They even made an adapter for the Xbox 360 to play the modern Betamax/Laserdiscs of their day. Of course, this format failed, as the Bluray was supported by both the Playstation 3 without requiring additional hardware and was also adopted by porn outlets. BUT I DIGRESS. These discs will be up to 50GB. A few PS3 games also used these enormous sizes, such as Metal Gear Solid 4.

The console will also come with a Kinect successor that'll be better than the current motion tracking peripheral.

Developers also report that, while the next Playstation and next Xbox are similar to PC architecture, that the next Playstation is easier to develop for. Their words, not mine.

None of this has been confirmed by Microsoft, but with Sony's Playstation 4 announcement looming on the horizon for a supposed February 20th reveal, the Nextbox should follow suit soon.

 Source


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya, I just read that. Honestly, I think blocking all used games and requiring online will only serve to annoy 90% of your userbase. If this is true and the PS4 doesn't have these limits, alongside being easier to develop for and (according to a different rumor) slightly stronger, the NextBox might just gonna have a bad time.
Edit: I seriously doubt it though. I'm not a fan of Microsoft, but I don't think they'd be THAT stupid.


----------



## EJames2100 (Feb 6, 2013)

Gotta decide what to get for next gen, had a PS1, then a PS2, then an 360(Purely due to been far cheaper, not regretted).

Next Xbox isn't looking too good if it can't play used games though.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 6, 2013)

:3 great i hope they go for it


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2013)

HAHAHA.
False.

Why?
Cause then they would lose sales.
I know a few people who don't have an Internet connection to their console. 
Not only that but how would they enforce that?
By not being able to boot it?


----------



## KuRensan (Feb 6, 2013)

Very helpfull for when your internet is down, you won't be able to do anything with it


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2013)

Assuming it has a wireless adapter built in, unlike the 360, then it wouldn't really be a big deal. But all the same, I don't want my Nextbox exploding if my internet flickers.
So I really doubt that's true. Microsoft can't be that retarded.

The no used games thing is a little more viable. If true, I doubt i'll get a nextbox for a long while.

I can't say I understand implementing features that would heavily cripple their sales.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice to know that in 15 years the next xbox will be a useless brick.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I don't think they'd completely bar used games but they'd require an online pass for all of them or something along those lines.

They would isolate way too many people if they completely cut off used games unless they made their system just pure magic when it comes to game prices. Like Steam-quality prices and sales.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't people know this has been a trend for many already? Quite a few PC games require online to play (I'm looking at you C&C) and most recent PS360 games require online passes at least for online gaming. Hopefully the internet requirement is trashed. Otherwise the console isn't playable in the future after it becomes retro..


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

No used games would be a nasty move from where I sit, however if it caused some actual legislation to happen then I would be up for someone to kick it off. A simple always online console I could probably work my way up to ignoring (assuming the competition had a comparably good controller or I made my own) though.

Online pass.... personally I can ignore them as I do not go in for online games but bigger picture I would pay attention to. Having online passes in general seems to be the result of a failure of logic (assuming they are indeed for the second games and not the pirate set- so far it is rarely mentioned but I can not believe that it is not an added perk) that somehow actually worked but people seem to have fell for it.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Neither system will require registering games to your system as all the rumors keep on saying. Think about this for a minute. This doesn't just mean you can't sell/buy used games, this would also mean you can't bring your game over to your friend's house to play. It's just not going to happen.

Is Xbox/Microsoft sticking with IBM for their CPU? This would be the reason as to why PS4 is easier to develop for than the 720...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

I was born without a sense of smell and even I can smell the bullshit.

Give Microsoft some credit. They have to know that implementing this feature would be like shooting themselves in the foot... with a cannon. A move like that's not going to get you very fair in a race.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't buy it


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I was born without a sense of smell and even I can smell the bullshit.
> 
> Give Microsoft some credit. They have to know that implementing this feature would be like shooting themselves in the foot... with a cannon. A move like that's not going to get you very fair in a race.


Well, they could always pull a Sony and remove it in an update/hardware revision. /troll



Sagat said:


> I don't buy it


The rumor or the nextbox?


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 6, 2013)

Well of course next gen systems are more modern and are easier to develop for, it only makes sense that less effort is required if a game is developed from scratch, the only thing that is more difficult than before is porting current gen games to a newer architecture. As it is right now games have to be optimized to the max to even run in the first place, but since devs get that money back through guaranteed sales it's well worth the investment.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm actually worried that someone at microsoft might think this is a good idea.
Poor deluded fools.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> HAHAHA.
> False.
> 
> Why?
> ...


in this day and age people without internet are the minority


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2013)

Valwin said:


> in this day and age people without internet are the minority


 
So you're saying that Africa is a minority then?
I'm pretty sure that a lot of the African people living Africa don't have Internet connections.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> So you're saying that Africa is a minority then?
> I'm pretty sure that a lot of the African people living Africa don't have Internet connections.


but that is like saying the tribes on the amazon dont have internet

alsoi think people in north africa would like to eat better that  to play xbacks


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

Arras said:


> The rumor or the nextbox?


both


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2013)

Valwin said:


> but that is like saying the tribes on the amazon dont have internet
> 
> alsoi think people in north africa would like to eat better that to play xbacks


 
Still, there's a lot of people that don't have Internet connections.
Or are maybe on a shared connection and can't hook up an next xbox for that matter.


Still.
These things are rumors are are likely to be false anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

Hell, even in the United States, Europe, and other First World Nations it's a problem. While most people have internet access, they may not have a reliable, stable internet connection - not to mention that even people with great internet connections can suffer outages.

I get it, piracy is a problem - but this is the one of the dumbest possible countermeasures you can take. I know that, you know that, and most importantly, Microsoft knows that. It isn't that hard to put together.


----------



## Carnivean (Feb 6, 2013)

I will simply pass on the next generation if any of the  account bound games and always online rumors are true. I can tolerate binding games to steam but even that is a stretch and that's with the ability to run them offline and with massively reduced pricing compared to retail console games.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 6, 2013)

Sony patent a block used game method lately, so we still have Wii U thankfully. Haha...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 6, 2013)

...I wonder if you still have to buy that wireless adapter for 80 bucks separately though


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 6, 2013)

I will never buy anything that requires me to be online to use it. Sometimes shit happens and you lose your connection, why should you not be able to play games? My DSL was down for like a week when my adapter/router died and I had to wait to get a new one, I should have to go without games in that time? Any console maker that answers yes to that can FOAD.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

I think Sony's rumoured RFID system is more reasonable. Not right, but more reasonable.
I can't believe that Micro$oft is taking from Ubisoft's book, and then taking it a step further.. 

Doesn't affect me though, I'm leaning towards WiiU and/or PS4 this gen, for exclusives. Otherwise my PC can handle most games I throw at it.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

they 4got that some people have bad internet connection.

i mite stick with pc next gen.

microsoft stay losing.


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 6, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> they 4got that some people have bad internet connection.
> 
> i mite stick with pc next gen.


 
Apart from your atrocious grammar and 8 year old sounding wording, I agree with you entirely. I have terrible internet, with no signs of it being improved any time. Very rural area where I live. Wii-U and PC only will have to be my gaming machines.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Feb 6, 2013)

Third console curse, anybody?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bahahahaha, if Microsoft actually does that, PS4 it is. I ain't buying a system that limits my ability to purchase/sell games.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 6, 2013)

*buttfluster*

jk, pc master race


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 6, 2013)

Could go either way... it's possible that in order to play your recently bought disc you first need to be online - I can see a unique id per disc that'll get checked before you can play it. Not sure either MS or Sony are daft enough to require 'always on' (rumours are circulating the PS4 is the same), but you never know!


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 6, 2013)

-


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

1) I doubt they will drop the prices for that.
2) I doubt they would see more returns since people will just stay away from the console altogether.
3)


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 7, 2013)

-


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

I've become rather disenchanted with the Xbox 360 after having a PS3 for comparison. While I'd still choose the Xbox 360 for single player multiplats, the PS3 just has free online, better games, and it does go rather nicely with the Vita (sure as hell better than the lousy ass SmartGlass which I tried and was completely underwhelmed with). I'll probably be sticking with Sony next gen unless money comes my way in which case I'll do PC and maybe Sony if they offer a similar first party offering (anything The Last of Us related will make me want to buy it since it's looking like GOTY 2013).


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 7, 2013)

Peps said:


> Why do people still cling on to these "rumours"? Most of the time, they're false, and are created by websites trying to get as many clicks as possible.


Because there's nothing else to go on at this point.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gosh....imagine when the next xbox gets hacked, we'll have to download a 50 GB game......cool.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Don't people know this has been a trend for many already? *Quite a few PC games require online to play* (I'm looking at you C&C) and most recent PS360 games require online passes at least for online gaming. Hopefully the internet requirement is trashed. Otherwise the console isn't playable in the future after it becomes retro..


 

That's why hackers are a godsend, so legit users don't have to connect to the internet to use a game to when your apartment's ISP sucks balls.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Gosh....imagine when the next xbox gets hacked, we'll have to download a 50 GB game......cool.


 
Well PS3 games are already fairly large, some get close to that range. There's plenty that are 20GB+.


----------



## zanfire (Feb 7, 2013)

until it's ALL digital, this is just a great way to kill consoles. Glad I'm about to get a Wii U, don't have to deal with that crap on there.

also expect piracy and hacking to just explode after that happens.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 7, 2013)

Just to clarify on my earlier post I'm worried about the longevity of future games. As someone who likes to collect old video game consoles I worry that future games will only be good as long as their servers are online. We can't honestly expect said servers to be online forever and thus the consoles and games will likely be unusable in a few years time.

As for why this is important? Just for the sake of being able to play the games once they become "old". There's no better feeling then busting out a 15 year old console and game and reminding yourself both how awesome things were and how far we have come.
And one last thing, call me entitled but if I buy something I expect it to remain as I bought it 10 years from now. The car dealership doesn't come take the keys to your car after 10 years so why should the gaming industry be any different.

EDIT: And before anyone says they can just patch everything at the end of the consoles life, this is possible but there's no guarantee they will. Yes I know steam carries the same risk but I'm more willing to deal with that because pretty much every game with steam as drm has a crack, because a lot of steam games have physical copies that will work regardless, and that steam is a good value requiring no real initial investment and offering games cheaper then on consoles.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2013)

they'll just shaft you for xboxlive to gain enhanced features, whilst peeps with internetless consoles get singleplayer games at their most primitive. Charging for internet play is the whole reason myself and most of our friends have wii /wiiu ps.  It's the American tip mentality pushed into consoles


----------



## kehkou (Feb 7, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> they 4got that some people have bad internet connection.
> 
> i mite stick with pc next gen.


 
Haha I agree. i live in NM and some towns dont even have internet service.



> microsoft stay losing.


 
but doesn't pc run... :b


----------



## Valwin (Feb 7, 2013)

Diablo 3: The console


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Feb 7, 2013)

Unless Microsoft is insanely stupid I don't see this happening. If this were true a ton of users would jump ship, there's just no way that this is a good move.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 7, 2013)

Because Games For Windows Live was such a smashing success that it's not like they pushed it anyways because they still thought it was a good idea, only to revoke parts of it later?

If this does come out, I forsee a system update that removes some/all limits because many companies don't understand what annoys consumers until it impacts the wallet.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 7, 2013)

So if you can't get your game online, your right to play a game you paid for on a console you paid for will be taken away from you?

This is my main gripe with offline games that require constant online access. If I paid for it, I wanna be able to play it whenever, no hoops.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 7, 2013)

If Sony announces that they are supporting used games, Microsoft will change their stance.

Either they both go in, or neither will go in.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

> require an *always online internet connection to function*


so ubisoft is making their next console for them?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Peps said:


> Why do people still cling on to these "rumours"? Most of the time, they're false, and are created by websites trying to get as many clicks as possible.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to play devil's advocate here, and state that locking down used sales will actually help to increase the turnover for developers. With used sales eliminated, there is a high chance that publishers will start to sell their games cheaper. The number of sales are obviously going to increase, and they'll actually be getting money for each sale so there's simply no reason not to reduce the price. On top of which, just like how developers don't like to develop for systems with high levels of piracy, they also wouldn't want to develop for systems where gamers can buy used copies of a game. As a result, you'll start seeing a huge amount of exclusive titles on the system. Thus if you want to play those exclusive titles, you'll have no choice but to purchase the system and pay the full retail price for the game.


We might see a significant drop, but most likely not until the later part of the console's life cycle. Same thing with exclusive games. I won't be buying the next gen or any other gen after if such a system is confirmed. Making a solid pricing list may alleviate the apprehension, but for the most part, these consoles will bomb if these rumors stop being full of shit and start being true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> So I really doubt that's true. Microsoft can't be that retarded.


 
... Windows Vista, Windows 8, 60 bucks a year, no wifi until new model, GFWL (even though I've had no problems with it), Kinect, Windows Phone..... and you say they CAN'T be that retarded?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Windows Vista was rushed, Windows 8 isn't bad, 60 bucks a year is easy to pay, no wifi is disappointing (though excusable), (GFWL?), Kinect was a good idea for a target market that's not you, Windows Phone is smexy, and yes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Windows Vista was rushed, Windows 8 isn't bad, 60 bucks a year is easy to pay, no wifi is disappointing (though excusable), (GFWL?), Kinect was a good idea for a target market that's not you, Windows Phone is smexy, and yes.


Windows Vista still sucks, Windows 8 is horrible compared to 7, 60 bucks a year is hard to pay for some people otherwise I'd pay for it for PS+ but I can only do 3 months at a time, no wifi isn't excusable, Kinect was a good idea but they fucked it up by only having one game that actually worked that wasn't even developed by them, Dance Central and Dance Central 2.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Still rushed and in fact they fixed most of it (don't use it? If you do, that's your fault). Get over it. Then don't (just continue to complain about it). It is when there's a elegant (albeit expensive) solution available (that, or buy the new model, and again get over it). What part of 'target audience that isn't you' do you not get? Still haven't answered what the hell GFWL is. Microsoft is a corporation not a single person, so calling them retarded is painting you the same shade of black. Much like that infamous kettle I think.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Still rushed and in fact they fixed most of it (don't use it? If you do, that's your fault). Get over it. Then don't (just continue to complain about it). It is when there's a elegant (albeit expensive) solution available (that, or buy the new model, and again get over it). What part of 'target audience that isn't you' do you not get? Still haven't answered what the hell GFWL is. Microsoft is a corporation not a single person, so calling them retarded is painting you the same shade of black. Much like that infamous kettle I think.


 
Games For Windows Live.. jesus christ.

There's one thing I noticed about you posting on these forums Sterling, every time somebody says something bad about a group or something, you try to play the White Knight. I mean look what happened when everybody was bashing Nickelback.

Another thing is, Kinect is still shit. It doesn't work. The only reason why it's selling is because of uninformed consumers thinking it does, thinking they'll get a bunch of great titles and everything, when really, they only have two (Dance Central 1 and 2).


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

The Vista hate is overblown. It was no spring chicken at launch, sure, but all the issues were patched out pretty well. It became a fine OS, and a good foundation for 7 to be built upon.

The Windows 8-Hate train is similarly overblown and knee-jerky. I don't think it offers enough to warrant an upgrade, and it has its drawbacks and flaws, but horrible? Hardly.

You pay for quality. I've been keeping quiet during a lot of the PS+ vs. Live debates because I've been through this countless times already, but I guess I'll chip in here. I am a happy customer of Xbox Live. Sure, a price tag sucks, but you pay for quality. I adopted early with the PS3, and my time with PSN was... rough, to say the least. I jumped ship and found Live to be the superior service by leaps and bound; I hope it has changed since then, but my early experiences left a sour taste in my mouth. Sure, I think Microsoft could price the service better (letting Silver users have full access to Netflix would be a nice start), but it's hardly the ripoff people seem to think it is.

Wifi would be nice, but you have to remember, the original consoles launched back in 2005. Wi-fi wasn't nearly as ubiquitous as it is now. Judging an 8 year old console by the standards of today is hardly reasonable.

The Kinect is incredible technology put to waste. It's really sad to see great tech wasted on crappy games. Still, the mods are pretty cool, and I'm excited to see what it can do when it's applied elsewhere.

But guys, can't we find common ground? Surely we can all agree that GFWL is a shoddy mess that should have been put out of its misery long, long ago, right?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Games For Windows Live.. jesus christ.
> 
> There's one thing I noticed about you posting on these forums Sterling, every time somebody says something bad about a group or something, you try to play the White Knight. I mean look what happened when everybody was bashing Nickelback.
> 
> Another thing is, Kinect is still shit. It doesn't work. The only reason why it's selling is because of uninformed consumers thinking it does, thinking they'll get a bunch of great titles and everything, when really, they only have two (Dance Central 1 and 2).


If I don't do it, no one else will. Because I'm not the hero GBAtemp wants, but the hero GBAtemp needs.

EDIT: Oh, that's what GFWL stands for? Really people? You can't fucking take ten more seconds to type that shit out?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 7, 2013)

they did that for AC2 and so check it out on gamefaqs. You will see a very low rating on the pc for this very same reason. learn from the mistakes of others people.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterling said:


> EDIT: Oh, that's what GFWL stands for? Really people? You can't fucking take ten more seconds to type that shit out?


10 seconds? Bitch you think I'm a slow typer? Majority of people know what it means. Its like saying PS3 instead of PlayStation 3. Or just simply calling it the DS instead of Nintendo DS.


----------



## pasc (Feb 7, 2013)

God is that retarded...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

pasc said:


> God is that retarded...


 
Well I don't know if God is that retarded... but Microsoft probably is.


----------



## beta4attack (Feb 7, 2013)

*"I would not believe everything you read on the internet. It will set you up for disappointment or misdirected frustration. - Christian Svensson, Capcom"*
This, again^


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 7, 2013)

Joe88 said:


>


My face doesn't look that happy...
I still can't play my illegally downloaded copy of Diablo III 
... and I don't have a parrot


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 7, 2013)

-


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

What I see in this thread:

ShadowSoldier insisting that something is a terrible mistake and nobody is allowed to like it if he doesn't.  Like normal.

"Online only?  Bye future gaming consoles".  Have fun.

@ShadowSoldier - Most Windows Vista problems have been fixed.  It's still not the shining example of what an OS can be like Windows 7 is, but it's vastly improved form what it was.

Windows 8 - I take it you haven't used it.  This is one of those things where you won't appreciate it until you actually use it.  A free upgrade to 8 Pro through school has significantly changed my standing and appreciation on the operating system.

60 a year - That's... (under) a tank and a half of gas for my car.  The cost of a new Xbox game.  I don't make tons of money and $60 isn't that expensive.

No wifi in the beginning models - The PS3 says "Hi" as well.

GFWL - aside from the fact that it's not "Xbox Live for Windows", meaning it's lacking a lot of features that *should* be there, I feel like I'm the only person who's unmoved by its inclusion in games.  It lets me log in to Live, get achievements, and talk with friends.  That's about as far as it intrudes into my gaming experience.

Kinect - under utilized, but that doesn't make the device itself bad, it makes developer support bad.

WP7/8 - Again, I feel like this is somthing that you've probably never used, and it's not really fair to immediately hate something just because it's the "cool" thing to do.

To everyone else in the "OMG I'm giving up console gaming if this happens" boat, good luck.  You're going to be giving up entire generations of gaming and the content and technologies that they have available because, again, it seems to be the "cool" thing to do.  I don't have much more to say to that because frankly, I'm seeing that out of a ridiculous amount of people here and it's a few synapses short of retarded.  If you haven't noticed, computer gaming has also been slowly and subtly moving in the same exact direction over the past few years for major titles.  "But Steam has offline mode" and I've never ONCE gotten it to work.  I'm sure it's something on my end, but over a few OS installs, it's never let me do anything with installed games if I can't use my internet connection.

And on the topic of unstable internet connections - in the few years we've had Verizon at my house, we've never once lost internet service.  Other providers, yes, I know first hand that some of them suck (I'm looking at you, Comcast).  But I don't think that the console will need to be CONSTANTLY connected to keep playing.  If your internet drops for five seconds I seriously doubt you're going to be kicked out of a single player campaign.

Also of note, this has no impact on people who do not buy used games or sell their old ones.

Also of note, *IT'S STILL A FUCKING RUMOR*.


----------



## mr allen (Feb 7, 2013)

I find this rumor hard to believe for multiple reasons, but it is Microsoft so I could see this rumor being true. If it is true I have this strong feeling that the Wii U will outsell them again. I will say that I don"t see Sony doing it mainly because of the PSP go, but I'm not sure if the download only games was one of the reasons it didn't sell because I never really paid much attention to the Go in the first place.

Xbox Live i find a little ridiculous. You have to triple pay for Netflix (internet, nNetflix, and live), there are ads, and, this might just be me talking here, I always feel like downloads cost to much, though this isn't entirely Microsoft's fault either.

Windows 8 I didn't like. I'm not going to say it was horrible, I just didn't think it was good either. It seemed a lot less user friendly to me with the whole metro thing. Also me and the faster booting didn't get along.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

mr allen said:


> I find this rumor hard to believe for multiple reasons, but it is Microsoft so I could see this rumor being true. If it is true I have this strong feeling that the Wii U will outsell them again. I will say that I don"t see Sony doing it mainly because of the PSP go, but I'm not sure if the download only games was one of the reasons it didn't sell because I never really paid much attention to the Go in the first place.
> 
> Xbox Live i find a little ridiculous. You have to triple pay for Netflix (internet, nNetflix, and live), there are ads, and, this might just be me talking here, I always feel like downloads cost to much, though this isn't entirely Microsoft's fault either.
> 
> Windows 8 I didn't like. I'm not going to say it was horrible, I just didn't think it was good either. It seemed a lot less user friendly to me with the whole metro thing. Also me and the faster booting didn't get along.


How does one not get along with faster boot times?


----------



## mr allen (Feb 7, 2013)

Arras said:


> How does one not get along with faster boot times?


It's a lot harder to manually boot into safe mode


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2013)

Choices... choices...
What should I write?
Hmm...
I could ask why there are rumours in the bloody 'NEWS' 
I could say that this is just the same rumour that's been posted by every gaming news site last year.
I could say that this is clearly a horrible business choice that will kill the xbox, so it won't happen.
These choices....
There are even more that I could say...
Hmm...
My response:



* microsoft the xbox720 will be *



*why would anyone buy this *



*piece of *






*?*


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure this is just a rumour, why they would put 50GB discs on a 100% online video game?




Valwin said:


> but that is like saying the tribes on the amazon dont have internet
> 
> alsoi think people in north africa would like to eat better that to play xbacks


this is an amazon tribe


Spoiler










 
They have basicaly the same  of you, and there is many african that eat better than you, and have 100x more money than you (unless you are Bill Gates).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ... and I don't have a parrot


 
all pirates have parrots....where the fuck is mine than?


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> HAHAHA.
> False.
> 
> Why?
> ...


Err... Have you not heard of the Wii-u?
Wii games were unable to be played til' the console was updated. A mate of mine has had no continuous internet connection for a while now and he had to bring his WiiU to me in order for the update. Wii games were unbootable until that update.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Feb 7, 2013)

If this is true, I will wait for it to be hacked then buy.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Err... Have you not heard of the Wii-u?
> Wii games were unable to be played til' the console was updated. A mate of mine has had no continuous internet connection for a while now and he had to bring his WiiU to me in order for the update. Wii games were unbootable until that update.


 
That's probably cause Wii Mode wasn't fully implemented.
The 360's Xbox emulator also has been receiving constant updates.
A launch 360 can't play some Xbox 1 games a fully updated 360 can.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> That's probably cause Wii Mode wasn't fully implemented.
> The 360's Xbox emulator also has been receiving constant updates.
> A launch 360 can't play some Xbox 1 games a fully updated 360 can.


Exactly. A loss of functionality that you'd expect. It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> The 360's Xbox emulator also has been receiving constant updates.
> A launch 360 can't play some Xbox 1 games a fully updated 360 can.



Agreed but if by constant updates you mean stopped in 2007 was it then yeah. Also I will note there were some interesting things that happened with what developers were allowed to do what (there was a better example but Psychonauts did take a bit of effort to allow MS to make it happen).

Edit: Forgot to reply to another post.

"skipping a generation [and it being near impossible]"
I would be gutted if I had to but no second hand and online only is a bit of a dealbreaker, also if the PS4 is going to be slightly less hosed then I might have a look at one of those instead and I think that is where most people would be looking towards. A pity as Sony are still on my "do not buy unless there is a truly compelling reason" list.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Having thought about it more. There ARE ways around it though regarding the second hand market that I feel would work. 

Ok, lets say that all games on next gen DO tie themselves to a console, one game, one console, TO START WITH.

How about if games got released for a period of say 3 months at 100% or RRP. Then after 3 months, the price dropped 20%. Then say from the 6 month - 12 month period, the price dropped to 40% of initial RRP. 

Then, say after a year of release, the restrictions on said game vanish, allowing that game to be sold on the second hand market. So basically, games cannot be used in anything other than the first console it was bought on, until a certain amount of time had passed. Thereafter some update kicks in when the game is booted and it will allow full play after this period of time.

That way, game companies WILL get more sales, and the second hand market will still exist for games over a certain age?

For me personally, I'd agree to that, and it helps out everyone does it not?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ... Windows Vista, Windows 8, 60 bucks a year, no wifi until new model, GFWL (even though I've had no problems with it), Kinect, Windows Phone..... and you say they CAN'T be that retarded?


 
Windows Vista, it wasn't a retarded move, it was just not what people expected. Admittedly with later updates the OS is pretty solid and Windows 7 is basically just Vista minus what people bugged about them.

Windows 8, I think people blow it out of proportion. A universal OS for tablets, phones, and PCs is pretty neat. People just hate change.

$60 a year isn't quite retarded when they're raking in constant cash flow.

No WiFi, the early Xbox models didn't have one built in. Also there's tons of models that do have it.

GFWL, they get their cut of all games sold compared to Steam. And people go to it for a few games.

Kinect was a huge success, the complete opposite of a "retarded" decision.

Windows Phone... don't know what to say really, I haven't used one but I don't think they're bad.

I think you're confusing "things I get buttflustered about" with "smart business decisions that makes Microsoft a lot of money".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think you're confusing "things I get buttflustered about" with "smart business decisions that makes Microsoft a lot of money".


 
Maybe, but let's remember, this is the internet. My opinion is fact! I know what I'm talking about! Microsoft is dumb!

[/trolololo]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> [time locked until second hand is allowed]
> 
> For me personally, I'd agree to that, and it helps out everyone does it not?



The trouble is that legally speaking the companies do not really have a leg to stand on with regards to complaining about second hand sales, they can try to say they do not approve (and I will accuse them of backwards/flawed logic) and they can provide incentives (quite fair) though. There are some interesting laws in various places but by and large that it exists at all and nobody has tried the legal way to stop it says an awful lot to me, I reckon I could probably make a case that such lockouts might even be anticompetitive though that is not so clear cut. Anyway all this given these people occasionally send C&D/DMCA/similar to people hosting game footage...... (I can see legal basis there though).


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Exactly. A loss of functionality that you'd expect. It's pretty much the same thing.


 
Updating the Xbox emulator actually gains more for the console.



FAST6191 said:


> Agreed but if by constant updates you mean stopped in 2007 was it then yeah. Also I will note there were some interesting things that happened with what developers were allowed to do what (there was a better example but Psychonauts did take a bit of effort to allow MS to make it happen).


 
Too bad MS stopped in 2007 indeed.
The hacked emulator allows for a bit more games which the official one "can't" execute.
Hello Kitty Roller Rescue is such an example.
It runs flawlessly on the hacked emulator yet it doesn't run on the official one.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> To everyone else in the "OMG I'm giving up console gaming if this happens" boat, good luck.  You're going to be giving up entire generations of gaming and the content and technologies that they have available because, again, it seems to be the "cool" thing to do.  I don't have much more to say to that because frankly, I'm seeing that out of a ridiculous amount of people here and it's a few synapses short of retarded.
> 
> Also of note, *IT'S STILL A FUCKING RUMOR*.


I will be skipping it, or at least moving on to the DRM free system. Online only/No used games is really nonsense, and business suicide if you consider the size of the used game sales and the amount of people that don't have a constant internet connection. Look, I get that Steam is like that, but I don't play PC games. As a console only bitch, internet connection checks are a stranger to me. I also buy most of my games second hand in order to try them. It's basically an extended rent and if I don't like it, I can return it in 7 days. The added plus is that most of them come in cases for my collection.

Oh, and yes, it is still a rumor. Once these rumors stop being full of shit and start being true we can begin the incredibitchfests. Until that happens we'll continue speculbitchfests.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Having thought about it more. There ARE ways around it though regarding the second hand market that I feel would work.
> 
> Ok, lets say that all games on next gen DO tie themselves to a console, one game, one console, TO START WITH.
> 
> ...


 
So you have no problem with having to rebuy all your games that are less than a year old if your console breaks?



Sicklyboy said:


> What I see in this thread:
> 
> ShadowSoldier insisting that something is a terrible mistake and nobody is allowed to like it if he doesn't. Like normal.
> 
> ...


 
Windows 8 - Sorry, I don't have $500 to buy multiple touchscreen monitors as Windows 8 pretty much requires a touchscreen and only supports one app per screen (no multitasking/tiled windows anymore).  Not to mention typing with a touchscreen for very long is painful (and don't say "well you can use a keyboard" because keyboards are depreciated and obsolete, touch/gestures only is the future!).

GFWL - If your Internet connection goes down you lose all access to your saved games (until it comes back up) unless you use a hack to make them work offline. 

WP7/WP8 - All the restrictions of the iPhone but with an extremely limited app selection.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> So you have no problem with having to rebuy all your games that are less than a year old if your console breaks?


 
Well, I don't see why that would be a problem.  Surely if you are buying a new console, but wish to retain your gamertag or anything, then its just a case or ringing Microsoft and getting your licences transferred.  Exactly the same as we do now with XBLA games if this problem occurs


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Normal users don't care about restrictions, just that it works flawlessly.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Well, I don't see why that would be a problem.  Surely if you are buying a new console, but wish to retain your gamertag or anything, then its just a case or ringing Microsoft and getting your licences transferred.  Exactly the same as we do now with XBLA games if this problem occurs


 
Except that it wasn't.  You had to keep ringing Microsoft until you got someone (and it often took WEEKS) who would create a dummy silver account for you and credit it with enough points to obtain all your games again and then you had to do it all manually by looking up what games you had and then going into the store and "repurchasing" them.  So the way it will probably work is that you will have to send in your discs along with a "nominal" fee of say $15 USD plus shipping per disc and they will send you replacements assuming they are still making new copies of the game.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Windows 8 - Sorry, I don't have $500 to buy multiple touchscreen monitors as *Windows 8 pretty much requires a touchscreen* and only supports one app per screen (no multitasking/tiled windows anymore). Not to mention typing with a touchscreen for very long is painful (and don't say "well you can use a keyboard" because keyboards are depreciated and obsolete, touch/gestures only is the future!).
> 
> GFWL - If your Internet connection goes down you lose all access to your saved games (until it comes back up) unless you use a hack to make them work offline.
> 
> WP7/WP8 - All the restrictions of the iPhone but with an extremely limited app selection.


I have been using Windows 8 for almost half a year or something and I can tell you it's perfectly usable without a touch screen.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Normal users don't care about restrictions, just that it works flawlessly.


 
Oh it won't.  If your Internet connection goes down for even two seconds you will end up getting kicked out of the game and losing all progress since your last save.



Arras said:


> I have been using Windows 8 for almost half a year or something and I can tell you it's perfectly usable without a touch screen.


 
Have you been using cheats like Start8/Classic Start Menu (which Microsoft considers a bug and probably won't work after the next update) and the legacy desktop mode?  Because you really should be using Metro/Modern mode because that is the future and eventually the legacy mode will be phased out completely.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Oh it won't.  If your Internet connection goes down for even two seconds you will end up getting kicked out of the game and losing all progress since your last save.


Windows Phone dude. Why is the iPhone so popular even with all the excessive restrictions. What the fuck did you think I was talking about?


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Except that it wasn't. You had to keep ringing Microsoft until you got someone (and it often took WEEKS) who would create a dummy silver account for you and credit it with enough points to obtain all your games again and then you had to do it all manually by looking up what games you had and then going into the store and "repurchasing" them. So the way it will probably work is that you will have to send in your discs along with a "nominal" fee of say $15 USD plus shipping per disc and they will send you replacements assuming they are still making new copies of the game.


 
Well in that case then I stand corrected.  All I know is, is that when I had the issue, I was on the phone to them and it was all resolved more or less instantly, in one call, which lasted about 10 minutes.  I then redownloaded my profile, and everything was working again


----------



## nl255 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Windows Phone dude. Why is the iPhone so popular even with all the excessive restrictions. What the fuck did you think I was talking about?


 
The (rumored) always online requirement of the next generation game consoles, what else?  And the iPhone is so popular because it has a very good app selection, Windows Phone doesn't really have much.



kristianity77 said:


> Well in that case then I stand corrected.  All I know is, is that when I had the issue, I was on the phone to them and it was all resolved more or less instantly, in one call, which lasted about 10 minutes.  I then redownloaded my profile, and everything was working again


 
Yes, but that took a few years to implement, originally there were no DRM transfers of any kind not even for consoles replaced under warranty and the dummy silver account was a workaround some customer service reps came up with on their own (with Microsoft's approval). How long do you think it will take to implement a transfer system for disc licenses this time?


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Yes, but that took a few years to implement, originally there were no DRM transfers of any kind not even for consoles replaced under warranty and the dummy silver account was a workaround some customer service reps came up with on their own (with Microsoft's approval). How long do you think it will take to implement a transfer system for disc licenses this time?


 
I'm not saying it won't take them a while to implement,  I'm saying that in this generation about 2 years ago it took me ten minutes to resolve.  All I was stating was is that it doesn't take Weeks to resolve any more.  So there would be no reason why they couldn't be better prepared next time around


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> The (rumored) always online requirement of the next generation game consoles, what else?  And the iPhone is so popular because it has a very good app selection, Windows Phone doesn't really have much.


I've already pointed out how much shit I'd give Microsoft and Sony if they did this. iPhone didn't have much of an app selection starting out either.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 7, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I'm not saying it won't take them a while to implement, I'm saying that in this generation about 2 years ago it took me ten minutes to resolve. All I was stating was is that it doesn't take Weeks to resolve any more. So there would be no reason why they couldn't be better prepared next time around


 
I seriously doubt they will have any way to transfer disc licenses for the first year or two.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> I seriously doubt they will have any way to transfer disc licenses for the first year or two.


 
Fair point, but that's probably due to the fact that this rumour is total bollocks anyway


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't buy it being required to have an internet connection 24/7..... it's not practical... people have shoddy internet all over... so say I am playing xbox 720... and someone else jumps on the pc and starts downloading and it takes over the net (yes pc's can cause lag and disconnections on game consoles) is my xbox 720 gonna freak the fuck out? hell no to that... it's not practical... not to mention ip changes and slow net days.... it happens people


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2013)

I do see this as being possible, in a couple of ways.

Xbox Live Gold membership subsidized console purchase, if you buy an NXbox maybe they will have some cheaper price that comes with a 2 year contract for Gold?

Part 2 of course is that if you want to play Halo part 5 or COD 23 or Madden 28 online than you need to be online already so yeah....

Blocking used game sales would almost require some sort of online verification, this would have a double impact as it would be seen as a nearly bullet proof way to prevent piracy with game companies wanting every penny they can get (who doesn't?) this would be pretty attractive.

Some companies (EA) see used game sales as worse than piracy.

Edit: Also on that subsidized contract could be ad revenue like they do now, so always being online would be great since they could advertise all those feminine products during your Madden game... lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

nl255 said:


> [...]
> Windows 8 - Sorry, I don't have $500 to buy multiple touchscreen monitors as Windows 8 pretty much requires a touchscreen and only supports one app per screen (no multitasking/tiled windows anymore). Not to mention typing with a touchscreen for very long is painful (and don't say "well you can use a keyboard" because keyboards are depreciated and obsolete, touch/gestures only is the future!).[...]


 
Well then you'd better stop using your computer if that's the future, or stick with <=Windows 7 until your computer keels over and dies.  I can attest to Windows 8 being completely usable with a mouse and keyboard, you can have multiple Metro apps open on the game screen, and Windows 8 hardly feels different from 7 if you're using dual monitors.



Sterling said:


> [...]and business suicide if you consider the size of the used game sales and[...]


Except used game sales do not benefit the developers whatsoever, so that's a moot argument.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 7, 2013)

Goodbye used-game merchants.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Except used game sales do not benefit the developers whatsoever, so that's a moot argument.


You know, Gamestop and other used game outlets can very easily stop carrying their new games...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Except used game sales do not benefit the developers whatsoever, so that's a moot argument.



No benefit might be a bit strong- no immediate financial benefit maybe but I fail to see how they would have deserved anything in the first place. It seems a logical fallacy to argue second hand game sales damage income as a place and time where such things do not exist would be something akin to magic fairy land and dismissed as easily.

Going further I reckon there are two main benefits
1) It makes forking out for a game a considerably less bitter pill to swallow if you know you can get something back. Developers are well into their sales incentives and that would be a big one for a lot of people.

2)Developers encourage online play and continued knowledge of their franchises, injections of fresh blood* and continued availability do help things here.

*the case has been made before that you might only be expected to be online for a given period and then switch off thus reducing server loads, bandwidths and such like aka continued costs. There might be a case here but I am not sure how much I am willing to accept.


----------



## pasc (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well I don't know if God is that retarded... but Microsoft probably is.


When did imply God was retarded ? He's A-M-A-Z-I-N-G.


----------

